# Problems with Chicken Jerky Treats



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news. I found this on Itchmo forums:

http://itchmoforums.com/news-recall-relate...ts-t4852.0.html


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news. I found this on Itchmo forums:
> 
> http://itchmoforums.com/news-recall-relate...ts-t4852.0.html[/B]



I would say 95% of chicken jerky is made in China. I have found 2 that are not made in China and I bought them and after giving them one I chickened out because Mia stomach was making weird noises. I say better safe than sorry.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

This is just never ending. I dont' even know what to give as treats anymore. I would like to have variety but am scared to try anything new. Guess we will continue to stick to celery and carrots


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I've used these hard cookies called "Wet Noses." I break them up into smaller pieces. I've tried the apple and the pumpkin and Nikki likes both. They're organic.I also have Honest Kitchen treats.

You can order them here, there's a good selection of organic:
http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Wet...ats/214000.aspx


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The FDA actually issued a warning about chicken jerky treats last September:

http://www.fda.gov/consumer/updates/jerky092807.html

If you read the fine print, most are made in China. I had to throw out an almost new bag of Dogswell Vitality chicken breast which was supposed to be high quality. It was $9 a bag, but still made in China.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> The FDA actually issued a warning about chicken jerky treats last September:
> 
> http://www.fda.gov/consumer/updates/jerky092807.html
> 
> If you read the fine print, most are made in China. I had to throw out an almost new bag of Dogswell Vitality chicken breast which was supposed to be high quality. It was $9 a bag, but still made in China.[/B]



I know I was planning on carrying that brand for my website but all their products that I was interested in are made in China. Bravo carries the chicken breast bonus bites which are made in the US but I am still hesitant to give them it.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I use the Plato treats made in the U.S. (CA). They are certified organic. http://www.platopettreats.com/

Zippy eats the Salmon and the Chicken ones. No tummy trouble at all! I cut them up in itty bitty pieces also to use them as training treats. They have duck and also kangaroo <gag>


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh Crap! Bianca absolutely loves her chicken jerkey. Its practically the only treat she'll eat. I've tried lots and lots of other kinds and all she does is sniff, shake her head and make a sneezing sound. Its her way of saying -No Way!. If I force it on her she'll take it in her mouth and then lay it at my feet. I know I can easily make my own dried chicken treats but with a full time job, 2 teenage skin kids and 2 sickly in-laws in their 80's living with us I hardly have to time to breathe.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Actually you can make your own...
Cook the boneless chicken breasts. when done and cooled ( easier to cut when cooled) cut into thin strips and place on a cookie sheet and cook and re bake but on a low heat (150-200 degree ) for 20-30 mins . The timing will depend a lot on the thickness of the strips . The idea is to dry them out into 'jerky-texture'.

I did post a video once... which is where I got the idea only I bake the breast first and video shows frying first.

video: http://www.expertvillage.com/video/7483_dog-food-strips.htm

I've even taken turkey/chicken and even beef slices left from our meals ( well actually I cut and lay aside for the 'jerky' ) then I do the low-heat 'dehydration)


----------

